# How many females would you have in here?



## Farley (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. Please can I ask your opinions as to how many females could be be kept in this tank? I'm picking it up next week and want to build a great home! Thanks, Fran


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd say that up to around four does would be happy in there


----------



## Farley (Apr 7, 2012)

I picked this up today and it's bigger than what I thought. It's L30" X H13" X W13" not sure how many gallons this means.
How many does would this be ok for?
At the moment I just have 2 does in. They are 1 year old so do people think will be abit risky to introduce more? Thank you


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll stick with my previous post, because it's the same as a Perfecto tank I used to have when I first got pet mice, so I knew how big it was. You should be ok to introduce a couple more does to your older mice - generally females don't fight and get on really well. Just make sure you clean it out thoroughly first and follow the normal intro procedures and you'll be fine


----------



## Farley (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks very much for your advice I will stick with that!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I say no more then 4


----------

